# Update 3.0.5.2 -> 3.0.5.3 =  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc



## Brainfood (17. Nov. 2013)

```
[Sun Nov 17 21:58:03 2013] [warn] [client 146.xxx.xxx.xxx] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/
[Sun Nov 17 21:58:03 2013] [warn] [client 146.xxx.xxx.xxx] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/
[Sun Nov 17 21:58:03 2013] [warn] [client 146.xxx.xxx.xxx] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::element_implode() should not be called statically, assuming $this from incompatible context in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 14990, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/
[Sun Nov 17 21:58:03 2013] [warn] [client 146.xxx.xxx.xxx] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/
[Sun Nov 17 21:58:03 2013] [warn] [client 146.xxx.xxx.xxx] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/
```
Vorschläge?


----------



## Till (18. Nov. 2013)

Ist im svn seit einiger zeit behben. PHP strict standard warnings sind auch normalerweise in ispconfig ausgeschaltet da sie keine Fehler darstellen sndern nur Hinweise für Entwickler sind.


----------



## Brainfood (18. Nov. 2013)

Till: FS#2597 : simplepie.inc.php not fully php-5.4.x compliant , hatte ich gefunden ...

kannst du dir erklären warum dies nach dem "stable" update, bei mir, passiert?


----------



## Till (18. Nov. 2013)

> kannst du dir erklären warum dies nach dem "stable" update, bei mir, passiert?


Nein, kann ich nicht, denn es ist bei allen 3.0.5.2 - 3.0.5.3 stable updates die ich bislang durchgeführt habe (und das sind ziemlich viele) nicht aufgetreten. Deinen anderen Threads hier entnehme ich updater nutzt? Vielleicht liegt es also daran.


----------



## Brainfood (18. Nov. 2013)

jop ispconfig_update.sh ... alternativen?

Hast du ein Tipp was ich anpassen könnte? die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau "PHP" ist nich mein Gebiet :>


----------



## Till (18. Nov. 2013)

Versuch mal:

error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_NOTICE | E_STRICT

in /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini

dann apache neu starten.


----------



## Brainfood (18. Nov. 2013)

nur die selbe (/var/log/apache2/error.log) Fehlermeldung:


```
[root@my.little.server:log/apache2]# cat error.log
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::element_implode() should not be called statically, assuming $this from incompatible context in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 14990, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::element_implode() should not be called statically, assuming $this from incompatible context in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 14990, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::element_implode() should not be called statically, assuming $this from incompatible context in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 14990, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::element_implode() should not be called statically, assuming $this from incompatible context in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 14990, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::element_implode() should not be called statically, assuming $this from incompatible context in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 14990, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::element_implode() should not be called statically, assuming $this from incompatible context in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 14990, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::element_implode() should not be called statically, assuming $this from incompatible context in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 14990, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::element_implode() should not be called statically, assuming $this from incompatible context in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 14990, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[Mon Nov 18 14:27:44 2013] [warn] [client 146.XXX.XXX.XXX] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::entities_decode() should not be called statically in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php on line 9195, referer: https://my.little.server:8080/index.php
[root@my.little.server:log/apache2]#
```


----------



## Brainfood (18. Nov. 2013)

ich füge später mal ein neuen slave hinzu, falls dort bei einer frischen 3.0.5.3 installation die Fehler nicht auftreten sollten, vergleiche ich einfach mal die configs mit dem master (upgrade von deb6 -> deb7 + ispconfig x.2 -> x.3)


----------

